# Rainshadow 1266 / Lowrider - anyone buit one



## stixz89 (Dec 12, 2005)

Happy new years everyone 

In my new found sport of long casting..I decided to build yet another rod that I hope will get me more distance and hopefully more stripers...

I bought a rainshadow 1266 and plan on using fuji lowrider guides. The specs I found is concentrated on longer length rods 12' and above. The 1266 is only a 10'6.

http://www.mudhole.com/docs/fuji/lcsg.html

So has anyone built this rod or a rod of this length using lowrider? if so how many guides did you use, guide spacing, etc... This will be spinning setup throwing plugs up to 3oz.

Thanks in advance..

Rolo-


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

im actually getting a alll star 1266 with the conventional style lowriders built.....dont know about guide spacing tho..


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Built 4 Allstar 1265s but not with low-rider guides. I tused Fugi MN guides on all spinning versions of this blank. If I was building it today I would use the Fugi KR Concept guides for longer distances.


----------



## cnn (Apr 28, 2021)

This thread is extremely old but low riders and the Fuji KR concept work amazingly well IF you use braided line preferably lighter braided lines. I built a few custom CTS models one using the Fuji KR single foots and one with the RV double foots . The single foot build that worked the best with my Aero Technium 10000 XSC was a KL25H -KL12H-5.5M to a KB 5 to KT 5 runners . Using size 8 and size 10 runners is a big no no even on surf rods.

My second uses an RV25, RV16 -KW10M to a KB 5 to KT 5 runners . I would much prefer an RV25 to a size 10 guide to a KB 5 for the best possible performance but used a RV16 which was a mistake.

With braid NEVER go 30,20,16,12, etc... you want 25,10, then a choke around half the size of the 10 or go 30 if you must ( Too big even for the heaviest braid) then down to 16 then a choke half the size of the 16 . Don't believe it ? Set one up and test against the former all doubts will be instantly eliminated. My spinner has a spool diameter of 76mm and a 30 size ring is way way too big when using braid even heavier braid. Major efficiency loss happens when using larger than necessary ring sizes.


----------

